# Creatine + Thirst + Frequent Urination



## DazedConfused (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Just started taking creatine mono 10 days ago, and I have been extremely thirsty pretty much 24 hours a day, yet I have been drinking TONS of water and peeing at least once an hour. Also been getting some adverse symptoms from the thirst as well, such as phlegm and dry mouth. So today I decided I have had enough and didn't take my creatine dose. But I wanted to make sure before I stop and never look back that this is how it'll always be.

I am taking 5g/day of mono, no loading. Dissolving it in warm water. Also take it after eating a big bowl of sugary cereal.

*So my question is:

1) Will I always be this thirsty while on creatine? I've read a couple places say your body will get used to it, and others say once your cells are fully saturated things will go back to normal.*

If this is something that is only temporary and I'll go back to normal I'll stick with it, otherwise it's just too much to deal with. I can't even sit through an hour lecture at college without going to the bathroom twice >.<

Let me know your experiences with dehydration and creatine and any tips or suggestions you might have. I also thought about maybe switching to another type of creatine? 

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

sounds like it's working . . once you've reached your max glycogen storage the thirst will drop off

 . . congrats, you are a creatine mono responder, no need for those other horse shit placebos


----------



## DazedConfused (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Marquis. Question- Could you be a little more specific? Does that mean once I reach full saturation? Should I switch to a loading phase to reach saturation faster then? Would I stop being so thirsty, yet still need to maintain the water uptake? Does this mean I would still be visiting the bathroom every hour?

I'm confused as to why if my body needs more water it's throwing it all away. Maybe I should try drinking less water at a given time and spread it out throughout the day as much as possible.

The thing about  glycogen storage got me thinking, I am in a calorie deficit atm, I eat about 2800 calories a day (that includes 3 24G protein shakes) and I do cardio twice a day (45min each). I am losing about 2 pounds a week of fat. (been gradually losing 1-2 pounds the past 14 months, was pretty obese) Now, I don't think the dehydration is because of the cardio, because before/during/after cardio I drink plenty of water to make up for the lost water through sweat, but I'm not sure how much  glycogen storage I have considering I am in a calorie deficit. 

BTW, the last two days I switched to 3g/day instead of 5 (using a digi) because I read all you need is .02 grams per pound of weight. I was hoping this might help my dehydration, but nothing so far.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

Body needs more water, but it can only store so much at one time . . does that make sense? Flushing yourself is a good thing, think of it as a detox. Just stick to the plan and see how things pan out.


----------



## DazedConfused (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay cool, thanks a lot man. That does make sense. I'll give it a couple more weeks.


----------

